# Stocking stuffer ideas?



## Mandy (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm putting together stockings for my family as well as my friend's family who will be staying with me on Christmas. What are some fun stocking stuffer ideas for both adults and children? (the kids are both boys and girls ages 2 to 8 )


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

A few things come to mind: coloring books and crayons, card games, books, gift certificates, stuffed animals, etc


----------

